# Australian and Kiwi women suck



## Wallenberg (May 20, 2021)

The countries are fine, but the women there aren't anything special.


----------



## Deleted member 2214 (May 20, 2021)




----------



## lutte (May 20, 2021)

@MarkCorrigan


----------



## Wallenberg (May 20, 2021)

BIGDICCJIM said:


> View attachment 1142874








Kiwi - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org







Kiwi (people), a nickname for New Zealanders


----------



## Deleted member 4430 (May 20, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 2214 (May 20, 2021)

Wallenberg said:


> Kiwi - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cope I know what u really meant.


----------



## Matthias8272 (May 20, 2021)

The popular girls when I was in highschool were 4-5 psl in nz


----------



## Deleted member 11675 (May 20, 2021)

i just need friends with benefits


----------



## Adriana Lima (May 20, 2021)

stfu you inbred Finnish eskimo faggot


----------



## Zakamg (May 20, 2021)

I always thought Aussie women were really gl because of many stacey soap actresses


----------



## Adriana Lima (May 20, 2021)

Zakamg said:


> I always thought Aussie women were really gl because of many stacey soap actresses


they are


----------



## Deleted member 6531 (May 20, 2021)

Nz women white women have some high ass standards out of uni.

Most of the white guys in nz are with east asian girls cuz white women don't want them. White men can cope with saying that they prefer east asian women but just looking at them most of the time your like yeah these white men are not gonna pass their genes on with white women, so east asian women is the move and east asian women will take anything that is white with coloured eyes

White women in nz aren't special from what I've seen compared to other countries white women so just imaginee how ugly some of the white boys are. Like yeah you do see Stacies once In a while but gl getting those


----------



## Deleted member 1476 (May 20, 2021)

the accents are fucking awful as well


----------



## Wallenberg (May 20, 2021)

Aquiillaxo said:


> Most of the white guys in nz are with east asian girls cuz white women don't want them.


Most white guys in NZ are with East Asian women? I find that hard to believe. Most people date people of their own race.

I would prefer East Asian women over NZ And Australian women. However Nordic and Eastern European whites and Latinas are on par or better than East Asians.


----------



## Wallenberg (May 20, 2021)

Adriana Lima said:


> they are


You have low standards if you think Australian women are GL. But whatever floats your boat.


----------



## Adriana Lima (May 20, 2021)

Wallenberg said:


> You have low standards if you think Australian women are GL. But whatever floats your boat.


you have never seen any irl bro stfu maby I need to come to Finland to see the firmament in female looks however


----------



## Wallenberg (May 20, 2021)

Adriana Lima said:


> you have never seen any irl bro stfu maby I need to come to Finland to see the firmament in female looks however


I have seen plenty of Australian girls. 

And yes, Finnish and Nordic girls in general >>> Australian girls, which isn't a surprise, because a lot of Australian girls have English heritage and everyone knows that English girls aren't very GL.


----------



## Adriana Lima (May 20, 2021)

Wallenberg said:


> I have seen plenty of Australian girls.
> 
> And yes, Finnish and Nordic girls in general >>> Australian girls, which isn't a surprise, because a lot of Australian girls have English heritage and everyone knows that English girls aren't very GL.


ugh genetic simmilairty fag


----------



## Deleted member 6380 (May 20, 2021)

thinwhiteduke said:


> .


Are we cool?


----------



## Zakamg (May 20, 2021)

Adriana Lima said:


> ugh genetic simmilairty fag


This oldcel bafoon would get rejected by Aussie babes in an instant


----------



## Adriana Lima (May 20, 2021)

Zakamg said:


> This oldcel bafoon would get rejected by Aussie babes in an instant


I honestly think generalising about millions of girls from diverse backgrounds is ridiculous, so many of them are ugly to begin with there is no point to it


----------



## Wallenberg (May 20, 2021)

Zakamg said:


> This oldcel bafoon would get rejected by Aussie babes in an instant


I don't remember you. Where you the manlet incel who is obsessed with me?


----------



## Zakamg (May 20, 2021)

Wallenberg said:


> I don't remember you. Where you the manlet incel who is obsessed with me?


Wally are you an oldcel answer
Wally do you have to pay for sex
Wally do u have to pay for sex
Wally you have to pay for sex
Wally im disgusted by u not obessed
Wally ur 59
Wally get a life
Wally you are a worthless dog
Wally kys oldcel lesbian faggot
Wally you opinion means nothing to me
Wally fuck your life u abused dog 
Wally fuck ur while generation dont @ me


----------



## Wallenberg (May 20, 2021)

Zakamg said:


> Wally are you an oldcel answer
> Wally do you have to pay for sex
> Wally do u have to pay for sex
> Wally you have to pay for sex
> ...


Oh, so it was you.

No, I don't have to pay for sex. 

Did you get a job? If you did you could get rid of your virginity with the help of a sex worker. Man or woman depending on your preferences. A male sex worker might be cheaper and hence better for a minimum wage worker like you.

And yes, my opinion means a lot to you. That's why you are obsessed with me.


----------



## Albeacho (May 20, 2021)

Adriana Lima said:


> stfu you inbred Finnish eskimo faggot


Are you Australian?


----------



## Adriana Lima (May 20, 2021)

Wallenberg said:


> Oh, so it was you.
> 
> No, I don't have to pay for sex.
> 
> ...


How old are you actually?


----------



## Adriana Lima (May 20, 2021)

Albeacho said:


> Are you Australian?


I'm English living in NZ


----------



## Zakamg (May 20, 2021)

Wallenberg said:


> Oh, so it was you.
> 
> No, I don't have to pay for sex.
> 
> ...


I told u im working u dirty oldcel cunt
Not minimum wage u dirty old dyke
I'm probably more educated than u oldcel self
I dont pay for sex like u
U fucking pschchotic abomination


----------



## Zakamg (May 20, 2021)

Adriana Lima said:


> How old are you actually?


His between 40-51


----------



## Wallenberg (May 20, 2021)

Zakamg said:


> I told u im working u dirty oldcel cunt
> Not minimum wage u dirty old dyke
> I dont pay for sex like u
> U fucking pschchotic abomination


Do you think of me when you try to sleep? I think you do. You shouldn't; you would fall asleep faster and your quality of life would improve if you wouldn't be so obsessed with me. I hope my posts don't cause nightmares to you.


----------



## Zakamg (May 20, 2021)

Wallenberg said:


> Do you think of me when you try to sleep? I think you do. You shouldn't; you would fall asleep faster and your quality of life would improve if you wouldn't be so obsessed with me. I hope my posts don't cause nightmares to you.


You wish wally you wish i like to abuse my pet larping dog whose nearly 50
You oldcel cuntcel


----------



## Adriana Lima (May 20, 2021)

Wallenberg said:


> Do you think of me when you try to sleep? I think you do. You shouldn't; you would fall asleep faster and your quality of life would improve if you wouldn't be so obsessed with me. I hope my posts don't cause nightmares to you.


nigga go fuck ur crusty old wife or something


----------



## Wallenberg (May 20, 2021)

Adriana Lima said:


> I'm English living in NZ


No wonder you have low standards.


----------



## Wallenberg (May 20, 2021)

Zakamg said:


> You wish wally you wish i like to abuse my pet larping dog whose nearly 50
> You oldcel cuntcel


You can lie to yourself, but the fact is that you talk about me endlessly, which tells me that you are obsessed with me. I live rent-free in your head. 

Dogs are more useful to society than subhuman incels btw.


----------



## Adriana Lima (May 20, 2021)

Wallenberg said:


> No wonder you have low standards.


arguing that an entire population thrice the size of ur country in no way constitutes me having low standards, if anything it shows greater abilities of discernment, as I recognize that barely any women make the mark, so it is fruitless to generalise, to the point of asserting the superiority of one population over another.


----------



## Zakamg (May 20, 2021)

Wallenberg said:


> You can lie to yourself, but the fact is that you talk about me endlessly, which tells me that you are obsessed with me. I live rent-free in your head.
> 
> Dogs are more useful to society than subhuman incels btw.


I mog u tho u fucking abomination oldcel cunt 
I'm far from subhuman get that in ur dirty Finnish peanut head 
You fucking 50 your old mess 
You can't even get to betabux a foid its over admit it ur old asf


----------



## Adriana Lima (May 20, 2021)

Zakamg said:


> I mog u tho u fucking abomination oldcel cunt
> I'm far from subhuman get that in ur dirty Finnish peanut head
> You fucking 50 your old mess
> You can't even get to betabux a foid its over admit it ur old asf


is he really?


----------



## Zakamg (May 20, 2021)

Adriana Lima said:


> is he really?


His very old 
Should have grandkids by now tbh or at least a kid 
Yet he rots on here and projects to feel better about his pathetic life


----------



## Adriana Lima (May 20, 2021)

Zakamg said:


> His very old
> Should have grandkids by now tbh or at least a kid
> Yet he rots on here and projects to feel better about his pathetic life


lol at this salty old dog getting mad at teenagers on some Elliot Rodger fourm


----------



## Albeacho (May 20, 2021)

Zakamg said:


> His very old


Are you for real? How do you know?


----------



## Deleted member 13994 (May 20, 2021)

I heard they were GL


----------



## Zakamg (May 20, 2021)

Albeacho said:


> Are you for real? How do you know?


He told me his 45 on pms
46 in june


----------



## Adriana Lima (May 20, 2021)

Zakamg said:


> He told me his 45 on pms
> 46 in june


lol nigga older than my dad


----------



## KraftDurchLeid (May 20, 2021)

Wallenberg said:


> Kiwi - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nah pretty sure that‘s a fruit


----------



## Deleted member 761 (May 20, 2021)

Anglo girls are the biggest sluts


----------



## Albeacho (May 20, 2021)

Zakamg said:


> He told me his 45 on pms
> 46 in june


Holy fuck I didn't know there was a grandpa behind his account jfl


----------



## Deleted member 11675 (May 20, 2021)

Thot_slayer said:


> Anglo girls are the biggest sluts


funny thing is that cum skins allowed them to be.


----------



## Deleted member 756 (May 20, 2021)

Never been so can’t comment 
But it’s not wise to generalise


----------



## Wallenberg (May 20, 2021)

Zakamg said:


> He told me his 45 on pms
> 46 in june


No, I'm not 45 and hence I have never said that. 

But since you make up stuff about private messages I assume posting private messages in public is OK with you.

You were begging me to help you to get a job. Now you bark about me here endlessly. Pitiful behavior. 

Want me to post a screenshot of that private message where you ask me how you could do better in job interviews?

Imagine. A "man" asks for help and later gets obsessed with a guy who helps him (because he knows that the guy asking for help is a nolife incel who seriously needs help).


----------



## Zakamg (May 20, 2021)

Wallenberg said:


> No, I'm not 45 and hence I have never said that.
> 
> But since you make up stuff about private messages I assume posting private messages in public is OK with you.
> 
> ...


Incel yet i get more attention then u
Stop lying your very old ffs
You also cant get laid in your country


----------



## Wallenberg (May 20, 2021)

Zakamg said:


> Incel yet i get more attention then u


I'm sure you do. That's why you are so obsessed with me. Being obsessed with a guy on an online discussion forum is a true sign of being a sexually attractive man. That's what chads do, endlessly cry about others on a forum.


----------



## Adriana Lima (May 20, 2021)

Wallenberg said:


> I'm sure you do. That's why you are so obsessed with me. Being obsessed with a guy on an online discussion forum is a true sign of being a sexually attractive man. That's what chads do, endlessly cry about others on a forum.


that's such a foid cut and paste response


----------



## Albeacho (May 20, 2021)

Wallenberg said:


> No, I'm not 45 and hence I have never said that.


How old are you then?


----------



## Zakamg (May 20, 2021)

Wallenberg said:


> I'm sure you do. That's why you are so obsessed with me. Being obsessed with a guy on an online discussion forum is a true sign of being a sexually attractive man. That's what chads do, endlessly cry about others on a forum.


I'm not exactly obessed with you 
I'm more of disgusted at u being over 40 and still larping on a teen site


----------



## Wallenberg (May 20, 2021)

Adriana Lima said:


> that's such a foid cut and paste response


It's the truth tho. Zakamg is bitter because he is an edgy, unemployed incel.


----------



## Adriana Lima (May 20, 2021)

Wallenberg said:


> It's the truth tho. Zakamg is bitter because he is an edgy, unemployed incel.


So I still like him


----------



## Wallenberg (May 20, 2021)

Zakamg said:


> I'm not exactly obessed with you
> I'm more of disgusted at u being over 40 and still larping on a teen site


Show the private message of me saying I'm 46. Go ahead


----------



## Zakamg (May 20, 2021)

Wallenberg said:


> Show the private message of me saying I'm 46. Go ahead


Show the pm of me begging u on how to get laid
U shouldn't lie as well
Your late 30s whixh is bad enuff


----------



## Wallenberg (May 20, 2021)

Zakamg said:


> Show the pm of me begging u on how to get laid
> U shouldn't lie as well
> Your late 30s whixh is bad enuff


I'm not late 30s. You keep making stuff up again. I haven't said you begged me to help you get laid (although it's obvious you need help in that regard too).


----------



## Zakamg (May 20, 2021)

Wallenberg said:


> I'm not late 30s. You keep making stuff up again. I haven't said you begged me to help you get laid (although it's obvious you need help in that regard too).


Stop lying thats what u told londonvillie
Why can't u disclose ur sex life?
Is it because it's dry asf


----------



## Wallenberg (May 20, 2021)

Zakamg said:


> Stop lying thats what u told londonvillie


I didn't. You make up stuff again.


----------



## Zakamg (May 20, 2021)

Wallenberg said:


> I didn't. You make up stuff again.


Explain to me why u look late 30s 40 I've seen ur pics


----------



## Wallenberg (May 20, 2021)

Zakamg said:


> Explain to me why u look late 30s 40 I've seen ur pics


I don't, I look younger than my age. You make up stuff again. You suffer from compulsive lying.


----------



## Zakamg (May 20, 2021)

Wallenberg said:


> I don't, I look younger than my age. You make up stuff again. You suffer from compulsive lying.


What's a htn like you ldaring on here for?


----------



## Wallenberg (May 20, 2021)

Zakamg said:


> What's a htn like you ldaring on here for?


I'm not ldaring here. I have been posting less lately because life gets more interesting now that covid is over.

Why you are so obsessed with me?


----------



## Zakamg (May 20, 2021)

Wallenberg said:


> I'm not ldaring here. I have been posting less lately because life gets more interesting now that covid is over.
> 
> Why you are so obsessed with me?


Because your an interesting character tbh 
Why do u ignore and expose my pms


----------



## Wallenberg (May 20, 2021)

Zakamg said:


> Because your an interesting character tbh
> Why do u ignore and expose my pms


Because you bark and make up stuff about me. It always goes like this with you.


----------



## Zakamg (May 20, 2021)

Wallenberg said:


> Because you bark and make up stuff about me. It always goes like this with you.


I want ur attention tbh
So i grab it from making lies 
I like to work u up tbh 
Bcas u are a very patient tolerant chill guy


----------



## Wallenberg (May 20, 2021)

Zakamg said:


> I want ur attention tbh
> So i grab it from making lies
> I like to work u up tbh
> Bcas u are a very patient tolerant chill guy


Well, you like other members here don't cause any emotional reactions in me.


----------



## Deleted member 6531 (May 20, 2021)

Wallenberg said:


> Most white guys in NZ are with East Asian women? I find that hard to believe. Most people date people of their own race.
> 
> I would prefer East Asian women over NZ And Australian women. However Nordic and Eastern European whites and Latinas are on par or better than East Asians.


Yes most white guys are with east asian women. I believe it's more common to see WMAF than wmwf here.


----------



## Deleted member 1464 (May 20, 2021)

Bitch fight thread


----------



## SubhumanCurrycel (May 20, 2021)

Aquiillaxo said:


> Nz women white women have some high ass standards out of uni.
> 
> *Most of the white guys in nz are with east asian girls cuz white women don't want them.* White men can cope with saying that they prefer east asian women but just looking at them most of the time your like yeah these white men are not gonna pass their genes on with white women, so east asian women is the move and east asian women will take anything that is white with coloured eyes
> 
> White women in nz aren't special from what I've seen compared to other countries white women so just imaginee how ugly some of the white boys are. Like yeah you do see Stacies once In a while but gl getting those


Extremely legit 
White normies average height are either with low tier beckys below their looksmatch or with Asian women


----------



## Deleted member 9670 (May 20, 2021)

lutte said:


> @MarkCorrigan


I prefer sub Saharan African women as you know


----------



## Deleted member 9670 (May 20, 2021)

I hate kiwi accents


----------



## lutte (May 20, 2021)

MarkCorrigan said:


> I hate kiwi accents


Theres no difference


----------



## Deleted member 9670 (May 20, 2021)

lutte said:


> Theres no difference


completely different mate


----------



## john2 (May 20, 2021)

Most kiwi women are sexually repulsive because they're too ogre looking and don't have great Caucasoid features. They stink too.
White women from Australia on the other hand are usually not special facially, but they still have more SMV than any other race.


----------



## Jamesothy (May 20, 2021)

Wallenberg said:


> No, I'm not 45 and hence I have never said that.
> 
> But since you make up stuff about private messages I assume posting private messages in public is OK with you.
> 
> ...


Got the same thing going on actually. Dude asked me for help in a pm about a month and a half ago saying he's suicidal. I spent weeks going in circles trying to help him develope a better outlook on life. Then about a week and a half ago he started messaging me a bunch of gay sh*t out of the blue. Said it was a joke, but continues to message me everyday when there's no need. I feel like the dude's obsessed.


----------



## lutte (May 20, 2021)

MarkCorrigan said:


> completely different mate


Can’t tell the difference


----------



## Deleted member 9670 (May 20, 2021)

lutte said:


> Can’t tell the difference


all europeans sound the same to me


----------



## lutte (May 20, 2021)

MarkCorrigan said:


> all europeans sound the same to me


Not comparable but ok


----------



## Deleted member 9670 (May 20, 2021)

lutte said:


> Not comparable but ok


do all africans sound the same to you


----------



## AlexAP (May 20, 2021)

Aquiillaxo said:


> Yes most white guys are with east asian women. I believe it's more common to see WMAF than wmwf here.


Seriously? Asians are 15% of the population, how is that even possible. 

If White men are dating Asian women at such high rate, do the White women end up being single or what?


----------



## Deleted member 6531 (May 20, 2021)

AlexAP said:


> Seriously? Asians are 15% of the population, how is that even possible.
> 
> If White men are dating Asian women at such high rate, do the White women end up being single or what?


East Asians maybe be only 15% but they all come to the main city so it's like it feels as if they're everywhere.

Yes most white women in my city are single or dating white chads. The white guys who aren't good enough are dating east Asian girls. Small minority of white girls are dating Polynesian chads.

I work in the main supermarket of my city so I get to see this all upfront. There's heaps and heaps of WMAF couples. It's crazy. Most white women come alone to shop / but there's quite a few that are dating white chads.


----------



## lutte (May 20, 2021)

MarkCorrigan said:


> do all africans sound the same to you


No


----------



## Deleted member 9670 (May 20, 2021)

lutte said:


> Not comparable but ok





lutte said:


> No


autist


----------



## lutte (May 20, 2021)

MarkCorrigan said:


> autist


They obv don’t because there are a million different african languages


----------



## Deleted member 9670 (May 20, 2021)

lutte said:


> They obv don’t because there are a million different african languages


sorry this isn't a fun conversation not going to reply anymore

next you are going to say south african sound the same as aus/nz


----------



## ShowerMaxxing (May 20, 2021)

Adriana Lima said:


> they are


Aussies mog. I went Melbourne once and the girls working behind McDonald's and kfc were hot HTB and behind Subway the healthier option it had landwhales and chubby LTB. Eat fresh


----------



## Deleted member 9670 (May 20, 2021)

ShowerMaxxing said:


> Aussies mog. I went Melbourne once and the girls working behind McDonald's and kfc were hot HTB and behind Subway the healthier option it had landwhales and chubby LTB. Eat fresh


girls at maccas and KFC are hot, hungry jacks has ugly indian girls though


----------



## lutte (May 20, 2021)

MarkCorrigan said:


> sorry this isn't a fun conversation not going to reply anymore
> 
> next you are going to say south african sound the same as aus/nz


I can tell a differece but it’s very similar


----------



## Deleted member 9670 (May 20, 2021)

lutte said:


> I can tell a differece but it’s very similar


you just aren't familiar with the accents cause you don't hear them often


----------



## ShowerMaxxing (May 20, 2021)

MarkCorrigan said:


> girls at maccas and KFC are hot, hungry jacks has ugly indian girls though


Hungry Jacks Yall Dundee niggas are weird af bro


----------



## Deleted member 9670 (May 20, 2021)

ShowerMaxxing said:


> Hungry Jacks Yall Dundee niggas are weird af bro


it's burgerking in NZ?


----------



## ShowerMaxxing (May 20, 2021)

MarkCorrigan said:


> it's burgerking in NZ?


Its BK everywhere else, apart from that outback wasteland filled with every deadly creature known to man and more


----------



## lutte (May 20, 2021)

MarkCorrigan said:


> you just aren't familiar with the accents cause you don't hear them often


The differences are objectively minute get some perspective 
Bath split, non rhotic etc.


----------



## Deleted member 9670 (May 20, 2021)

lutte said:


> The differences are objectively minute get some perspective
> Bath split, non rhotic etc.


idk what your talking about nerd


----------



## WadlowMaxxing (May 20, 2021)

lutte said:


> They obv don’t because there are a million different african languages


he calls me autist too


----------



## lutte (May 20, 2021)

MarkCorrigan said:


> idk what your talking about nerd


Ok 24 khhv


----------



## Deleted member 9670 (May 20, 2021)

lutte said:


> Ok 24 khhv


why does everyone keep telling im 24 dont listen to londonvillie


----------



## Deleted member 9670 (May 20, 2021)

WadlowMaxxing said:


> he calls me autist too


cause you are


----------



## WadlowMaxxing (May 20, 2021)

MarkCorrigan said:


> cause you are


nah I'm quite neurotypical(this means not autistic to save you the inconvenience of googling)


----------



## lutte (May 20, 2021)

MarkCorrigan said:


> why does everyone keep telling im 24 dont listen to londonvillie


25?


----------



## Deleted member 9670 (May 20, 2021)

WadlowMaxxing said:


> nah I'm quite neurotypical(this means not autistic to save you the inconvenience of googling)


you're 14 years old and have 30k posts on incel forums


----------



## WadlowMaxxing (May 20, 2021)

MarkCorrigan said:


> you're 14 years old and have 30k posts on incel forums


wrong and 25k

counting tweets like 40k lmao


----------



## Deleted member 9670 (May 20, 2021)

lutte said:


> 25?


why do you think I'm bald and have nasolabial folds


----------



## Wallenberg (May 21, 2021)

Aquiillaxo said:


> Yes most white guys are with east asian women. I believe it's more common to see WMAF than wmwf here.


That's very surprising. By far in most countries, people date within their own race.


----------



## Deleted member 13713 (May 21, 2021)

Wallenberg said:


> The countries are fine, but the women there aren't anything special.


thats the most retarded thing i heard in this forum yet


----------



## Deleted member 6531 (May 21, 2021)

Wallenberg said:


> That's very surprising. By far in most countries, people date within their own race.


My theory is that white people still date white people in NZ. Just not in the main city where heaps of east Asians are. White boys in the main city are probably not getting much from white girls here and east asian are desperate for them( I have seen studies that show it's more east asian girls that want white boys than vice versa)

Im pretty sure in all the other towns with heaps of white people they all date eachother because there's no other minorities their. Nz is weird because all the minorities basically live in one city


----------



## Wallenberg (May 22, 2021)

Aquiillaxo said:


> My theory is that white people still date white people in NZ. Just not in the main city where heaps of east Asians are. White boys in the main city are probably not getting much from white girls here and east asian are desperate for them( I have seen studies that show it's more east asian girls that want white boys than vice versa)
> 
> Im pretty sure in all the other towns with heaps of white people they all date eachother because there's no other minorities their. Nz is weird because all the minorities basically live in one city


I don't know why but when I see a WMAF couple where the man is at least decent looking (like HTN or better) it often makes me smile.


----------

